# die keine Gelegenheit haben zu studieren (Relativsatz + Infinitiv)



## Blixa

Hola!!

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar,tengo una duda con las oraciones relativas seguidas de un infinitivo. Cuál de estas dos oraciones es correcta?


- Es gibt eine Menge Jugendliche, die keine Gelegenheit haben zu studieren, so dass du deinen Eltern dankbar sein solltest, wenn sie dir die Gelegenheit dazu bieten.
- Es gibt eine Menge Jugendliche, die keine Gelegenheit zu studieren haben, so dass du deinen Eltern dankbar sein solltest, wenn sie dir die Gelegenheit dazu bieten.

Segun entiendo, la regla dice que si se trata de una oración suboordinada el verbo conjugado (o principal) debe ir al final, pero un amigo me dijo que estaba mal en este caso 

Agradezco su ayuda


----------



## labizca

Hola Blixa, 
la primera oración es correcta (aunque en este caso, también la segunda sería aceptable). 

El infinitivo con *zu *se encuentra fuera del paréntesis verbal, o sea  

1. detrás de la segunda parte del verbo:

_Er hat keine Gelegenheit *gehabt*, zu studieren. 
Er hat nicht *vor*, zu studieren. _

2. detrás del verbo conjugado en una oración subordinada (como en su ejemplo): 

_Jugendliche, die keine Gelegenheit *haben*, zu studieren
... weil er keine Gelegenheit *hatte*, zu studieren_


----------



## Blixa

Creo que el problema viene porque pensé que funcionaba igual que una Relativsatz + modal + verbo, es decir, que el verbo conjugado se queda al final (modal) pero lo antecede el segundo verbo, por ejemplo:

Es gibt eine Menge Jungendliche, die nicht lesen können.

O sea que a la primera oración le falta un parentesis para distinguir mejor como funciona la oración suboordinada? Todas las suboordinadas con infinitivo funcionan igual? Por ejemplo, si quiero decir algo asi 

-El exámen, el cual me esforcé en aprobar, estaba muy difícil.

Der Test, den ich mich um bemüht habe zu bestehen, war sehr schwierig.

Creo que me estoy complicando la existencia y más cuando son verbos con preposicones  Me parece que la oración de arriba no es correcta, pero bueno, un ejemplo asi queria poner.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda nuevamente.


----------



## labizca

Es cierto, la oración del ejemplo suena raro. Bueno, primero, hay que quitar el "um". 

_der Test, den ich mich bemüht habe zu bestehen, ..._ es correcto, pero la alternativa:_ der Test, den zu bestehen ich mich bemüht habe, _... (o sea, con el infininitivo dentro del paréntesis) también es correcta e incluso suena mejor. 

Creo que se puede formular así: 

El infinitivo con _*zu *_generalmente se encuentra fuera del paréntesis - a diferencia del infinitivo sin "zu" (que depende por ejemplo un verbo modal: _der Test, den ich nicht bestehen konnte_ - sin alternativa) pero en algunos casos (cuando del infinitivo no dependen otros elementos) también se puede colocar dentro del paréntesis. 

Por lo tanto es posible:

_Jugendliche, die keine* Gelegenheit zu studieren haben*, ... _pero no:_ *Menschen, die keine Gelegenheit in München zu studieren haben _sino únicamente:_ ... die keine *Gelegenheit haben, in München zu studieren*. 

_La regla no tiene directamente que ver con el Relativsatz, simplemente aplica en las relativas como en otras oraciones subordinadas (donde la parte final del paréntesis verbal está formada por el verbo conjugado).


----------



## Blixa

Muchas gracias por la explicación, parece que ya entendí  ! 

Pero qué ocurre con los verbos con preposición en una oración relativa con infinitivo? En el tercer ejemplo que se me ocurrió, el verbo era "sich bemühen um" y la oración relativa no incluye la preposición.

Ahora bien... para un examen de certificación, qué seria lo más conveniente, cuando se trata de oraciones que no dependen de un verbo modal? Coloco el infinitivo fuera del paréntesis?

Gracias nuevamente por su tiempo


----------



## labizca

*Verbos con objeto preposiconal*: en general, una estructura con infinitivo o una subordinada con _dass _etc. puede cumplir la función del objeto preposicional. En este caso, en la oración dominante la subordinada está representada por un adverbio pronominal: _denk *daran*, Kaffee zu kaufen; ich warte *darauf*, ihm alles erklären zu können. _En algunos casos, el adverbio no es obligatorio (depende del verbo):_ ich freue mich (darüber), ihn wiederzusehen; ich bemühe mich (darum), den Test zu bestehen_. 

Únicamente en este último caso se puede formar una oración relativa, ya que no es posible incluir el adverbio pronominal en la relativa. _Der Freund, den ich mich freue, wiederzusehen; der Test, den zu bestehen ich mich bemühe_, pero no: _*der Kaffee, (an) den zu kaufen du denken sollst_ - no existe una solución para una oración así. 

Es que todas estas oraciones son bastante complicadas, ojalá que no aparezcan en el examen. Pensando lo otra vez, me di cuenta de que sí hay una diferencia entre la relativa y otras subordinadas que incluyen un infinitivo con _zu_: la conexión semántica entre el sustantivo (del cual depende la relativa) y el infinitivo (_Gelegenheit - studieren, Test - bestehen_ etc.). Esta conexión requiere una proximidad sintáctica entre los dos elementos, y eso compite con la regla de la posición del infinitivo. Por lo tanto, la oración _der Test, den zu bestehen ich mich bemüht habe_, suena mejor. 

Yo diría (y recomendaría para el examen) que en las demás oraciones subordinadas el infinitivo *con zu* se coloca siempre detrás del verbo conjugado, en la relativa  también, si el infinitivo es complementado _"der Politiker, den er behauptet, seit langem zu kennen". _Sin los complementos existen las dos alternativas, pero el infinitivo antepuesto puede sonar mejor (_der Politiker, den zu kennen er behauptet_) - y es posible, que un corrector (sobre todo alemán, fiándose en su "Sprachgefühl") acepte únicamente esta versión.


----------



## Blixa

Muchísimas gracias por tu tiempo y la explicación, ya me estoy acostumbrando a ponerlo detras del verbo conjugado ) En el exámen venia una oración medio complicada en el "Sprachbausteine" (era una carta) y las respuestas no eran de opción multiple, peroooo, yo puse un infinitivo el cual consideré que concordaba, para estar detrás del verbo conjugado hehe. Ojalá este bien!


----------



## Udo

La segunda frace no me suena muy bien, a menos si la cambias así: ... die keine Gelegenheit zum Studieren haben ... ahora sí se vuelve correcta. Pero no me preguntes por las reglas, solo te puedo decir si suena bien o no.


----------

